
Show HN: Realtime Replication Between GraphQL and the Client-Side Database - code-is-code
https://rxdb.info/replication-graphql.html
======
tango12
This sounds really exciting!

I think it should be fairly straightforward to get this to work with
Hasura/Postgres on the server by ensuring a few data-modelling constraints.
Authorization should also just work I think. Can't wait to play around with
this!

(I'm from Hasura).

